

OpenBSD backdoor claims: bugs found during code audit - shin_lao
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/43995-openbsd-backdoor-claims-code-audit-begin

======
DupDetector
Discussion from the submission 4 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014649>

